# great memorial day!



## artart47 (May 26, 2014)

Hey friends!
I would just like to wish all of you a great memorial day!
artart47


----------



## cnbarr (May 26, 2014)

Hey art,

I hope you have a great day as well!


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 26, 2014)

Happy memorial day Everyone!!!!



modtheworld44


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 26, 2014)

I hope everyone has a safe and happy Memorial Day.

I also want to express my sincere gratitude and appeciation to all those who have served their countries.

Dave


----------



## butcher (May 26, 2014)

Remembering those who gave their all, for others.
Today is a day to salute those brave individuals.
My we all have a good day, and spend it being thankful to these brave souls.


----------



## glondor (May 26, 2014)

Hey all you down southers, have a great Memorial day holiday.


----------



## Palladium (May 26, 2014)

I have nothing but respect for anyone who would give their life for the sake of freedom. God bless America and god bless our veterans.


----------



## Geo (May 26, 2014)

Thank you veterans for protecting America and being there when we needed you.


----------

